# Cheap 'n simple turntable



## duncana (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all, I recently bought a robust swivel seat thingy to help people get out of cars from Home Bargais for the princely sum of £5.45 to make into a simple, slightly raised gallows style turntable with a bit of hacking, track and decoration.

Has anyone else done this before. I am especially interested in how to power the track when swung into place, I am guessing brass fishplates or similar. Any suggestions for any part of the build greatly accepted. It is for my 12 year old sons garden railway, LGG mainly, hanppy to bring it in at the end of each session as this will be simpler than weatherproofing it all I guess (plywood).

Yes, it is HIS railway! He calls me his railway engineer!

Cheers, Duncan


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I can think of two ways to do it. 
Sliding joiners/locks - Turn to the desired track, then slide the lock in place. 
or 
contact strips that stick out beyond the end of the rail (pit edge), and another set under the bridge 

The first would make more positive contact, the second is easier to construct


----------



## duncana (Oct 15, 2011)

Should I have posted this in the Kit Bashing section? 

Regards, Duncan


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By duncana on 08 Jan 2012 11:29 AM 
Should I have posted this in the Kit Bashing section? 

Regards, Duncan 
It's not a regular noob question, but it IS simple, straightforward engineering problem.... It took me a while to find this vid. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=272MSlvUIpI
The part that might help you starts at about 4:10 and the manual index is at about 5:00

And another you might find useful, as it clearly shows EBT's index
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJRET5Fg5sQ

And again in this one between 1:20 and 2:05
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktAY9qcDkMU


----------



## duncana (Oct 15, 2011)

Mik, 

Absolutely brilliant and spot on for what I need. Any idea where I can buy the G scale little men to push it round or I guess my Large scale 12 year old monster would suffice! 

Thanks muchly for the links. 

Any idea how to 'decorate' it or make the contacts for the LGB track when swung through 180%? 

Thanks, Duncan


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

They make adhesive foil that would probably suffice, or 1/4" x .016 brass strip from K&S. 
As for design... how fancy are you up to building?
































http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5168/5283058988_53309daec9_o.jpg
http://www.polyweb.com/dans_rr/blog/index.php/archives/category/model-building/page/3


----------



## duncana (Oct 15, 2011)

Mik, 

The second and 3rd pictures are ideal! Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan

Maybe the following will be found to be of help.

EBT-Turntable-Drawing-04[/b]

Ebt-Turntable-Drawing-05[/b]

A-Frame Gallows Turntable[/b]

Square Frame Gallows Turntable[/b]


----------

